# My Voodoo/WitchJars



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Here's a picture of my at Voodoo/Witch jars as they sit on my china hutch. I was inspired by DeadSpider and several others that I found.


(Click to view larger)

For the labels I printed them out on a laser printer and used the font: Hannibal Lecter. I then stained the labels with an oak stain, then after it dried, sprayed it with a matte shellac. Then I cut them out and crumpled them up and glued them on.

Here's a closeup of the labels: 

(Click to view larger)

If you're interested, here's the different labels along with the actual contents:

*Black Lagoon Swamp Water *- Just dirt & water
*Siren's hair *- a bunch of hair from my daughter's hairbrush
*Bat Wings* - Wings cut from package of bats from the dollar store
*Porcupine quills* - real quills from my old scout camp box
*Goblin Brains *- squishy brains from dollar store
*Frog Livers *- Craisins
*Fermented Harpy's Milk* - Water mixed with glue and some glycerin
*Pygmy heads* - dried apple heads
*Basalisk venom* - just water in a dark jar
*Phoenix Ashes* - charcoal ashes with a real red feather from my fly tying kit
*Tincture of Absinthe Wormwood *- tonic water with blue food coloring (tonic water glows under black light)
*Pixie Blood* - My daughter made this "lava lamp" in school and it glitters just and moves like blood
*Jellyfish tentacles* - Made just like DeadSpider reccomends but in a jar of tonic water and green food coloring
*Snake Oil* - tonic water with yellow food coloring
*Wolfsbane* - Just some poupourri
*Dried Boomslang Skin *- Rawhide chew strips from pet store
*Dried Spiders *- real spiders I collected over the past couple of months yuck!
*Vampire Ashes* - Harwood charcoal crushed
*Grave Dirt *- dirt from garden
*Love Potion #9* - water in colored jar
*Sasquatch Musk* - water in colored jar
*Dried Eye of Newt *- round dried chiltepin peppers
*Bear Claws* - real claws from a bear my father got back in the 60's


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Those look great! Thanks for posting the contents of the jars too!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey i really like those...i agree with MOM...great job on the detail posting..THANKS


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Beautiful jars  thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow...they look great! And great info too.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Great ideas! can't wait to get started on my jars.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Great collection HH!
Wonderful display!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice job on those labels and jars!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Wonderful display!
Thanks for the details on the labels and contents....
I have a few more jars and was out of ideas....THANKS!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Cool collection HH ........great 
good ingredients also thanks for posting


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

They look good! There's a nice variety of jars.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks good. i like the variety of jars used and great ingredients for them.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

wow, what a spice rack!cool!


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Fantastic job! I've already started collecting jars for this Halloween. Thanks for the great reference and inspiration!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

That's cool : )


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for Posting - Great stuff


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

What a great collection, you did a beautiful job on them, thanks for the details on the contents too. I made a few last year, but want to make more, so thanks for the great ideas!


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for listing the content in the jars! I hope to make some this year! Thanks!


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

those look great good job. maybe i'll get round to making some this year.


----------



## ScaryBarryPerkins (Jun 28, 2008)

those look awesome, i think i am inspired to do some myself


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Fantastic job on the jars. Great imagination for the contents, thanks for sharing this.


----------



## decolady (Jul 25, 2008)

I really appreciate everyone posting their ideas for these jars. This weekend I'll be collecting some contents.


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Fantastic job on your labels! Love your display.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

I always thought 'pork rinds' or porkies would be a good thing to put in jars, also you can use green dish soap for something glowing.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

In a few minutes I will be making birds beaks and lizard tails out of clay for my jars. I have amassed a sizable collection in a year. I scatter some along the fireplace mantel with back lighting in my witches coven room, some in the kitchen and some in my scientific room. Every where I look outside is another idea for a jar and also at the grocery store. They're so fun to make.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes!! Very Nice job.. I love witch jars they are one of my favorite things to make.. I have about 50 of them and got some fresh ideas from your post.. thank you for sharing.. My husband keeps asking why are you making more of those you have enough.. I say because i can.. LOL Once again thanks for the ideas..


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the helpful posting...great ideas!


----------



## _Katie_Lee_ (Oct 16, 2009)

Beautiful prop. The labels look fantastic. And I like the imagination in the labels/contents of each jar. Thanks for posting them!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great collection of jars and a wonderful idea about posting their contents.


----------

